# dead boot help me :(



## alexvillas (Dec 8, 2011)

hi ok I did was download the following new ClockworkMod touch and then try not to look properly install the image as follows ClockworkMod via terminal dd if = / sdcard / recovery.img of = / dev/block/mmcblk0p6 bs = 4096. after I gave him a restard but after that the phone does not turn it in download mode and nothing. if I connect to the PC detects the qhsusb_dload but nothing more. and buy the usb jig you tell me if this works for me ebay.com/itm/160685087607?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p398 4.m1439.l2649
thanks


----------



## marcos600RR (Oct 16, 2011)

alexvillas said:


> hi ok I did was download the following new ClockworkMod touch and then try not to look properly install the image as follows ClockworkMod via terminal dd if = / sdcard / recovery.img of = / dev/block/mmcblk0p6 bs = 4096. after I gave him a restard but after that the phone does not turn it in download mode and nothing. if I connect to the PC detects the qhsusb_dload but nothing more. and buy the usb jig you tell me if this works for me ebay.com/itm/160685087607?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p398 4.m1439.l2649
> thanks


Use the jig and then use kies to revive your device....

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------

